# preparing for ICSI again



## freckles2 (Jan 17, 2007)

hello...we have booked for another go at ICSI in July and my head is spinning! You would think that as I have done it twice before I would remember.but I don't! Could anyone tell me if they are doing anything differently leading up to ICSI treatment? I am taking multi vits but that is about all. I have read a lot about what to do/take during treatment but is there anything I should be doing in the next few months prior to beginning treatment? Any foods I should/should not be eating?
thanks


----------

